# مشاكل البي في سي



## ابو يوسف (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ان كثرة صنع واستعمال البولي فاينيل كلورايد «pvc» في مهنة الطب وتغليف الاطعمة والهندسة والبناء اخذ يلفت الانظار بعد ظهور ابحاث تثبت اضرارها على الصحة والبيئة. 
ان صناعة الـ ـ«pvc» تستهلك 30% من مادة الكلور المصنع سنويا في العالم، فلو اخذنا بعين الاعتبار ان الديكوسين من اكثر المواد ضررا على الصحة ومسبب لسرطانات الكبد والكلى والدماغ وغيرها فيجب علينا تجنب استعمال مادة «pvc» التي ينبعث منها هذا المركز الخطر. 
وقد اتضح مما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان استعمال مادة «pvc» يشكل اخطارا عدة على صحة الانسان والحيوان والبيئة بسبب انبعاث الكثير من المواد الكيميائية المسببة لهذه المخاطر وليس من الحكمة استعمالها... 
ان اكثر الغازات المنبعثة من «pvc» خطرا هو الديوكسين الذي ينتج عن صناعة واستعمال والتخلص من «pvc» وهو ذو تأثير كبير على وجود الاوزون في الغلاف الجوى.. 
ان اخطار هذه المواد تفوق التصور والوصف حيث ان الديوكسين ومشتقاته التي تتجاوز سبعين مركبا كيميائيا لها المقدرة على تقليد كل هرمون في جسم الانسان ولها تأثير على الجهاز العصبي والجينات وتشوه الاجنة. 
ان الاستمرار في استعمال الـ «pvc» قد يكون على الارجح كارثة جينية على احفادنا والاجيال التالية من بعدنا، فان سعادتنا في استعمال الـ «pvc» في اغراض طبية وغيرها اليوم هي مستعارة من سعادة وحق احفادنا والاجيال المقبلة في هذه السعادة فيجب علينا ان لا نستولي عليها منهم. 
ومن هنا أتت تحركات المنظمات الدولية الانسانية في التحري عن مادة الـ «pvc» واخطارها واعطاء الرأي واصدار القرارات للحد من صنع واستعمال وحرق والتخلص منها بطرق مضرة للبيئة والصحة العامة.. 
وعلى سبيل المثال قامت وكالة البيئة الاميركية epa بتقديم لائحة باسماء ثلاثين من اكثر المواد خطرا على الصحة والبيئة ومن ضمنها مادة الـ «pvc» وثلاثة من مشتقاته «بولي فاينيل ـ الكروميوم ـ الديوكسين» وقد قامت هذه الوكالة من فترة قصيرة بإصدار لائحة من مصادر هذه المواد الاكثر خطرا على الصحة والبيئة ومنها مصانع الـ «pvc» ومشتقاتها. 
وحسب اخر تقرير لادارة تلوث الهواء الاميركية كانت هناك اشارة الى مصادر المواد الاكثر خطورة على حياة الانسان والبيئة ومن اهم هذه المصادر واكثرها كانت تتعلق بصناعة واستعمال وتخزين الـ «pvc». 
ويتضح لنا ان صناعة واستعمال الـ «pvc» في الكثير من الاعمال كالطب وصناعة الانابيب والتعليب وصناعة الابواب والنوافذ يجب ان ينظر لها بعين التريث والدراسة، فالكثير من الدول المتقدمة صناعيا ومدنها تقوم الان ببرامج تدريجية وفي الكثير من الاحيان اعطت ساعة الصفر لانهاء الاستعمال والتصنيع لمادة الـ «pvc» حتى ان مدنا في الجمهورية التشيكية كمدينة براغ قد بدأت بالفعل بتنفيذ برنامج لازالة واستعمال الـ «pvc» بالمستشفيات، والمهن الطبية كما هو الحال في اسبانيا فهناك 52 مدينة سنت قوانين لازالة مادة الـ «pvc» اما في ايطاليا فهناك 40 مدينة بدأت بمنع تصنيع واستعمال وتخزين مادة ال «pvc» داخل حدود هذه المدن ومنع استعمالها حتى في البناء. 
ومن المؤسف انه في حين استيقظت اوروبا واميركا لهذه الاخطار التي تأتي من مادة الـ «pvc» بخطوات مدروسة لازالتها ومنع استعمالها، نرى ان البعض عندنا في دائبون على زيادة استعمالها في الكثير من الاعمال. 
وخاصة النوافذ والابواب في بعض مشاريع البناء، هذه ليست من المسئولية المتوقعة من مهندسين وعلماء ومديري شركات، لان كسب العيش يجب ان لايكون على حساب مرض الاخرين الذين سيقاسون مما تجلبه عليهم مواد الـ «pvc» وغيرها، ان استعمال مادة الـ «pvc» في صناعة النوافذ والابواب يتطلب كميات كثيرة من هذه المادة يتبعها ازدياد اكثر من انبعاثات الديكوسين وغيره، ينتج عن ذلك ارتفاع في نسبة ظهور عوارض مرضية وبيئية. 
علينا ان نتريث قبل الاستعمال لكثير من المواد الكيميائية وعلى رأسها البولي فاينيل كلوريد، والديوكسين والرصاص والزئبق وفاينيل كلوريد وغيرها. 
يجب اجراء دراسة ونقاش قبل السماح باستعمال اي مادة قد يكون لها تأثير سلبي على الصحة والبيئة، ومن الافضل ان تعطي مادة الـ «pvc» ومشتقاتها وخاصة الديوكسين اهتماما خاصا، حيث ان الديوكسين يعتبر اكثر خطرا من اي مادة كيميائية صنعها الانسان حتى يومنا هذا. 
واريد ان اذكر ان الاخطار السرطانية للكبد والكلى والجهاز العصبي وغدة النمو والجينات وغيرها ليس بالشيء البسيط الذي يمكن تجاهله فعلينا جميعا مسئولية العمل على ازالته... 
لقد ظهرت اخطار الـ «pvc» ومشتقاته اثناء صنع كميات اقل بكثير من الكميات التي تستعمل في صناعة النوافذ والابواب التي لو استمرت ستضاعف من وجود مادة البولي فاينيل كلوريد وما ينبعث منها من مشتقات سامة وقاتلة... 
برامج إزالة وتناقص الاستعمال لمواد تشكل خطرا على صحة الانسان والحيوان والنبات يجب ان تقدم او تقدم بديلا اخر عنها يقوم بنفس الخدمة والجودة وبدون ان يكون مصحوبا باخطار اخرى.. هناك البديل كالمعادن والالمنيوم التي برهنت على مر عقود من الزمن بأنها تؤدي خدمة ممتازة في صناعة النوافذ والابواب وبدون ان تشكل اخطارا على صحة الانسان والحيوان والبيئة. 
ليس هناك اي شك ان اليوم قادم وسيحال فيه البولي فاينيل كلورايد الى التقاعد وعدم صناعته واستخدامه في المستقبل، والسؤال اليوم هو متى سيكون هذا الحظر والمنع؟؟!!!!


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا أبو يوسف على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على اهتمامك بمواضيعي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)

​


----------



## خبرة المهندس (4 مايو 2010)

*تعليقا على موضوع pvc*

الســـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أعمل في هذا المجال منذ عام 1990 وأعتبر من الخبراء المسجلين دوليا لدى أكبر الشركات الألمانية لذلك ، وإنني أعتقد بأن هناك خطاء ما في الموضوع الذي كتب من خلالكم وإن كان صحيحا نرجو منكم تتدعيم ماذكر بشهادات أو بدراسات رسمية قامت بها تلك الدول علما بأن منتجات pvc من النوافذ والأبواب يستخدم في أوروبا منذ 60 عاما ومن المتعارف عليه بأن التركيبات التي يتم سحب قطاعات نوافذ وأبواب pvc تعتبر صديقة للبيئة وليس لها أي أضرار جانبية 
لذا نرجو منكم تزويدنا بما يثبت أقوالكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 يونيو 2010)

اخى الحبيب مثال على كلامى فى مجال المواسير فعند حرق الخامه مثلا فى الخلاطه ينتج عنها رائحة hcl وهذه الرائحة ينتج عنها اختناق فى الجو


----------



## aboobaidaa (11 يونيو 2010)

جزيت الجنه اخى واستاذى الفاضل .. معلومات هامه جدا


----------



## ابو يوسف (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

